# Can I change the ISO in RAW?



## RebelTasha (Apr 12, 2008)

I just took my first picture in RAW I couldn't find anywhere to change the ISO..  
:meh:


----------



## Arch (Apr 12, 2008)

That would not be possible im affraid. ISO is basically how sensitive your cameras sensor is to light when taking a photo.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeah ISO is pretty much the only thing you can't change in RAW I believe


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 12, 2008)

My other question would be if I wanted to change them into jpeg when I come to save them it asks 
Compression Ratio
1-4  4 being highest quality
and pixels which is preset at 180 pixels/inch

If I wanted to save the images so that they are 3456x2304  which is the L with the smooth semi circle not the stepped one...  (Great terminolagy)..lol  

What would I use I'm assuming highest quality but what about the pixels do I leave them at 180?

Thankyou I'm not sure if I can convert myself to RAW but it seems like a great idea.


----------



## davebmck (Apr 12, 2008)

The others are right, you can't change the iso in Camera Raw.  You can change the exposure though and by a fair amount, so that may serve the same purpose for you.

When I save a file as a jpeg in camera raw, I can save up to a level of 10.  If I save it in photoshop, I can save up to level 12.  What version of camera raw are you using?

I believe you set you default resolution (pixels per inch) in Adobe Bridge and Photoshop.  This affects the image size when it is viewed in the software.


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm using Zoombrowser I have another one on my desktop that was on the CD as well called Digital Photo Prof.  I will take a look at that ..
I want level 10 too..  hmmff


----------



## nicfargo (Apr 12, 2008)

If you're printing these in any way, you want 300 pixels per inch.


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok I tried the Digital Photo software and it has the option to 10 and it says it's 350 pixel per inch for the quality I wanted.. so nicfargo thanks because I do print all the pictures I like.
Glad I have that sorted out it seems like a great tool I think i'm sold on it..

I'm so glad it has rained this last week instead of blowing a bunch of shots I've really had the time to read up a ton and now I can do RAW I'm ready to take on a subject.. lol

I'm posting my first RAW image that I just did with the Digital Photo in the "Squares"  photo assignment for this week..  http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=118953


----------



## TCimages (Apr 12, 2008)

DPP and Zoombrowser will serve you well Tasha.  It's all I use for my RAW conversion if you need some help, yell.  I would leave it at the default 350.  Good shot of the squares.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 13, 2008)

Huh?  What's this about not being able to change the ISO when you are shooting raw?  I can do it just fine.


----------



## doenoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Its not when shooting RAW, its when you have shot RAW and want to change the ISO in post-proces


----------



## Rand0m411 (Apr 13, 2008)

davebmck said:


> When I save a file as a jpeg in camera raw, I can save up to a level of 10.  If I save it in photoshop, I can save up to level 12.  What version of camera raw are you using?



I save mine as 12 in Camera RAW just like in Ps. Just type in the number 12 into the box manually. It will then remember your setting as 12 "Maximum" instead of 10.


----------



## SBlanca (Apr 13, 2008)

been shooting for a while now, but i only just thought i would take the step onto RAW the other day, im gonna have to read loads about it before starting


----------



## Tiberius47 (Apr 13, 2008)

doenoe said:


> Its not when shooting RAW, its when you have shot RAW and want to change the ISO in post-proces



Ah, gotcha!


----------

